
Six questions you were afraid to ask about Google’s EU antitrust case - ggiaco
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/19/17586258/google-eu-antitrust-explainer-play-store-android-search-fine-apple
======
TomMarius
I really hope that Google just goes away from the european market (I'm
european). Sadly that's not probably going to happen.

